# Big Build!!



## west tex smoker (Feb 17, 2015)

Alright ladies and gents,

I have been visiting this site for some time now collecting ideas and just viewing posts in general.  I have been cooking with smokers for years and I have even cooked large amounts for catering and fundraising in weights of 1200 to 1500# of brisket at once.  When I did this I had to use 5 or 6 different large smokers at once making for a long day with several fires to tend.  I would sure like to reduce the amount of fire tending and the amount of pits.  One fire or two tops would be great. 

So I have a solution, but I would like some feed back.  I have acquired two 1000 gallon propane tanks that haven't been used in years.  I plan on starting with just one of them, but I hope to build a smoker that I can place three tiered racks in for the best use of space.  I would also like to use the reverse method but I am concerned that I may not get the temps that I need at the far end.  I have just seen the new pit calculator indicating the increase in FB opening and air inlet etc.  Does anyone have any suggestions or thoughts that I may not be considering. 

My original idea was an offset with a large FB reverse flow, and I was eventually going to build two of these that matched and place them on the same trailer.  I do have a large goose neck trailer that will accommodate both.  And I have been known to not do anything half way.  I suppose that is a fault of mine to a point.

The other idea is perhaps placing a FB in the center and reverse both directions.  This method is not out of the question but it would limit me to just one smoker on my trailer.

I know, I know some will say "this thing is huge why do you need two"?  Believe me with the amounts of meat that I have been cooing I'm sure I could use them both.

I have even considered a potential propane assist with a long burner that runs below the reverse plate just to even out the temps and make them more consistent.  Again this would be just for catering and fundraising not competition.

Any thoughts or maybe a slap up side the head asking me what I'm thinking would be great.

Thanks....


----------



## tracy adams (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm finishing a BBQ 1000 gal tank.  First, I a divided it with 5/16 plate in the middle of the tank. 2nd  I added a 6in angle iron the middle and placed fire box on each end.  It will hold 155 Boston butts. 

Tracy


----------



## west tex smoker (Feb 17, 2015)

cool would you happen to have any pictures?


----------



## tracy adams (Feb 17, 2015)

How do you upload on this site?


----------



## west tex smoker (Feb 17, 2015)

in the reply section below there is an icon where you can upload a photo


----------



## west tex smoker (Feb 17, 2015)

I will post some pics of my tanks and trailer when I get home.  Any thoughts on a "T" design with a FB directly under the CC and one large stack in the middle of the CC?


----------



## west tex smoker (Feb 17, 2015)

Here is a pic of the starting material for the big build.














IMG_20150217_160336.jpg



__ west tex smoker
__ Feb 17, 2015


----------



## west tex smoker (Feb 17, 2015)

Another view













IMG_20150217_160423.jpg



__ west tex smoker
__ Feb 17, 2015


----------



## bonzbbq (Feb 17, 2015)

tex, this looks to be an interesting build, I am looking forward to it, I don't know how much help I will be, I have built several smokers but nothing that big, the pit calculator seems to be spot on, I think you will be able to gather a lot of help on this site, keep us updated and I am sure the help will come, a lot of good people with a lot of different expertise, good luck, Bonz


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 17, 2015)

I'll check back in a couple of years  :biggrin:

this aughta be interesting ...


----------



## daveomak (Feb 17, 2015)

_The tanks are 41" diameter.  the total length from tip of dome to dome is 15' 6" and from edge of dome to edge of dome is 12' 6"._

Richard....  I got your numbers....  It will take a bit but I'll be back....   busy day now...

231,000  cubic inches.....   That's what I'm using for volume...

And this calculating tutorial......

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ak-and-others-ready-to-use-rev-4#post_1264161


----------



## daveomak (Feb 17, 2015)

231,000 x 0.004 =   924 sq. in.FB/CC opening / Area under the RF plate / Area at end of RF plate

231,,000 x .33 = 77,000 sq. in. minimum for the FB

231,000 x 0.001 = 231 sq. in.  ...   Air inlets to the FB....  200 below / 24 above +/-

231,000 x 0.017 = 4,000 +/- / 0.7854 x 12 x 12 =  35" tall x 12" ID stack.... I would go 42" tall... (above the CC)..


Radius 20"..

Chord AB = 40"

Seg. Area = 550 sq. in.   too small...

The tank diameter is too small for it's length, to flow air properly.....

Think about Tracy Adams design....   

Tracy......  you got pictures.......      Dave


----------



## welch72 (Feb 17, 2015)

This looks like a cool build can't wait


----------



## west tex smoker (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks Dave, that is a lot of work for you to do and I really appreciate it.   I get where all of the numbers come from for the CC, FB, stack etc. But I'm a little cinfused as to where you got the number for the ratio of diameter versus the length to determine that the flow wouldn't be right.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 18, 2015)

Take a closer look.....      The RF plate is maxed to width....  can't get no wider... and the area under the RF plate is not what's needed....  only 2/3 the area needed for good air flow....  Calc. says we need 900 sq. in. or so......   and using 1/2 of the tank volume we have only 550 cu. in.......


231,000 x 0.004 =* 924 *sq. in.FB/CC opening / Area under the RF plate

http://www.1728.org/circsect.htm

 Radius 20"..

 Chord AB = 40"

 Seg. Area = *550* sq. in. too small...


----------



## west tex smoker (Feb 18, 2015)

Ok makes sense thanks


----------



## west tex smoker (Feb 18, 2015)

So it's back to the drawing board.


----------



## tracy adams (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## west tex smoker (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks Tracy.


----------



## west tex smoker (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks Tracy.

Dave I wonder how well ribwizzards pit works since it is so similar to what we are figuring?  I pm'd him but apparently he hasn't been on the forum in over a month.  I have a couple of thoughts that I am going to put down on paper and then scan onto here for comments.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## west tex smoker (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks Tracy.

Dave I wonder how well ribwizzards pit works since it is so similar to what we are figuring?  I pm'd him but apparently he hasn't been on the forum in over a month.  I have a couple of thoughts that I am going to put down on paper and then scan onto here for comments.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## west tex smoker (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks Tracy.

Dave I wonder how well ribwizzards pit works since it is so similar to what we are figuring?  I pm'd him but apparently he hasn't been on the forum in over a month.  I have a couple of thoughts that I am going to put down on paper and then scan onto here for comments.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## west tex smoker (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks Tracy.

Dave I wonder how well ribwizzards pit works since it is so similar to what we are figuring?  I pm'd him but apparently he hasn't been on the forum in over a month.  I have a couple of thoughts that I am going to put down on paper and then scan onto here for comments.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## west tex smoker (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks Tracy.

Dave I wonder how well ribwizzards pit works since it is so similar to what we are figuring?  I pm'd him but apparently he hasn't been on the forum in over a month.  I have a couple of thoughts that I am going to put down on paper and then scan onto here for comments.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 18, 2015)

Tracy, morning...  Have you got tuning plates in those monsters...   If so, how's the heat distribution....   and what is the spacing you used...  

Dave


----------



## west tex smoker (Feb 18, 2015)

Hello folks,

Alright Dave, again thank you for the help.  Believe me it is much appreciated and your opinion is important.

Sooo...  I have drawn up some concepts/possibilities.  I appreciate Tracy sharing the pictures of his build and that is one cool pit.  My only problem is I really don't want to have to tend that many separate fires.  I do that already with the pits that I have access to and it is a bit too inconsistent.

Below are some scans of some thoughts.  I know that some of what I say below as reference is on a much smaller scale than what I am trying to accomplish but I just want to exhaust all possibilities.  A friend asked me why I am trying to reinvent the wheel, I told him I'm not I just want a BIGGER wheel.

My momma always said that I was a bit hardheaded and my wife seems to agree with her so I guess there is some truth to it.  Living by the old adage "Where there's a will there's a way" I can't let anything go easily.

So, without further ado, load your guns boys and get ready to shoot me down.













scan0002.jpg



__ west tex smoker
__ Feb 18, 2015


















scan0003.jpg



__ west tex smoker
__ Feb 18, 2015






 OK

1. As already stated the first one seems to have problems according to the calc., and I understand that not a problem.

2. Dave as you mentioned to me before the second one may be difficult because you may not get even heating into both ends.

I can understand that with one exception.  I have seen a pit with a very similar design however it was a 100 gallon tank so it is much smaller.  I was actually impressed with how well it cooked but as I said it was also easy to maintain because of it's smaller size.

3. Perhaps to alleviate the issue of not have enough opening under the reverse plate I could cut the CC in half by adding a partition.  By doing this the area needed under the plate is reduced from 900+ ci. to a little less than 500 ci.  This would result in two 500 +/- CC but still operate off of one FB.  Each chamber would have its own reverse plate, stack, and a damper from the FB. Also if I incorporate the wedge FB in concept 4 I would be able to maximize the amount of heat that hits the reverse plate by elongating the opening between the FB and CC.  Controlling the heat would be done with the dampers.

I may be way over thinking this but with a pit this size I gotta have it working perfectly, and I need it done right the first time.  Besides that I eventually plan to have two of these.


----------



## gary s (Feb 18, 2015)

Rib must be busy selling lots of BBQ

Gary


----------



## west tex smoker (Feb 18, 2015)

I just realized that one of my posts was submitted more than once.  sorry about that.

Gary S do you have any thoughts on what im trying to do here?


----------



## west tex smoker (Feb 18, 2015)

Tracy have you cooked on your pit yet?


----------



## daveomak (Feb 18, 2015)

And you can get by with less than the 500 sq. in. because you have cut the friction by more than half....  so the RF plate can be lowered even more....    

Soooooo, I have no idea how the heat balance will work...  no idea about the upper air inlet on the FB for controlling temp....  Having one FB feed 2 cooking chambers is WAYYYYYYY above my pay grade....   If  you can find someone that is willing to put your money and time up against a design that may or may not work....   that's cool....   I'm not at all comfortable spending your livelihood on a design I know nothing about....

Dave


----------



## gary s (Feb 18, 2015)

Hey WTS  I've seen a few of these type smokers around, Some say they work great some not so great I am a lot more familiar with RF and SF smokers, Really haven't had any experience with what you are proposing, Sorry 

Gary


----------



## west tex smoker (Feb 18, 2015)

Gary No need to apologize. Thanks for the input.

Dave, I completely understand.  Just know that I appreciate everything so far.  I will give this some more thought before I jump into anything.  If I have any more questions I will certainly come here first.

Thank you gentlemen.


----------



## gary s (Feb 18, 2015)

wts  there was a smoker build on here similar to that one, I can't remember who posted it ? Maybe someone will remember 

Gary


----------



## west tex smoker (Feb 18, 2015)

awesome thank you Gary


----------



## gary s (Feb 18, 2015)

Here are a few that was posted

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/108670/center-firebox-rear-facing-reverse-flow-trailer-build

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/149036/double-reverse-flow-with-center-fire-box-idea

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143986/center-firebox-build

Gary


----------



## west tex smoker (Feb 18, 2015)

gary s said:


> Here are a few that was posted
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/108670/center-firebox-rear-facing-reverse-flow-trailer-build
> 
> ...



Thanks for the links there is definitely  a lot to think about. Some great information


----------



## dragons breath (Feb 19, 2015)

hey west tex.  Thought I would put my 2 cents in. I've built a couple of center fired and learned a couple of things. They use your fire more efficiently but my first build (a 250 gal.) has uneven heat .I ran the reverse flow plate down hill like some of the other RF smokers and on a center fired this causes the smoker to be hotter on the uphill side, and of course the center was hotter than either side.

On the second build (a 300 gal.) I welded the reverse flow plate level and added a heat shield (1/4" plate) between the firebox and the reverse flow plate. This smoker holds temperature amazingly close all across the cook chamber. That being said for my purposes I think a 500 gal would be optimal for my use. I need more cooking area like yourself, but a 1000 gal. smoker stretches all the parameters. With my results I'm confident a 500 gal. would work. I used 6" schd. 10 pipe for the chimney at the height required by the calculator. It was either Dave or Gary or both that added when you get to 6" size pipe or larger for the smoke stack the calculator isn't quite correct. And in practice I have found this to be true. There is less friction and more draw. With the 300 after obtaining temp. I actually have to close the air dampers to the fire box and half way shut the damper on top of the smoke stack. And then it just percolates along. Last Nov. I cooked over 100 turkeys over two days! I hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## west tex smoker (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks Dragon....by the way I really enjoyed reading your thread for one of your builds, and I appreciate your input.  I'm still giving all of this some serious thought. I do large cooks often enough that I could really use the space that is available in a pit this size. I know it's sounds crazy but I have always been a little dumb I guess.  Also reducing the number of fires to fight is a plus in my book.  I kinda don't  mind standing alone on stuff like this and giving it the old college try. You just never know what you might learn.  Not that I am completely disregarding any input. On the contrary.  I just want to expand on what is already known and have some adventure in the process.  Your knowledge and expertise that has been shared are much appreciated so please don't stop.

 One last thing.  If you looked at the concept drawings do you have an opinion on the dual smoker utilizing just one fire box?  They would in essence be reverse flow 500s.  I would the the 1000 and divide it in two with a piece of plate.

Again thanks for your time and opinions.


----------



## gary s (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey Dragons Breath, glad you chimed in I remember your build but couldn't remember who's it was. Good to hear from you  WTS can use you help

Gary


----------



## dragons breath (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks west tex and Gary.  I'm kind of like you west tex, don't mind doing something if it makes since.  

I made the firebox (300 gal.) larger than the calculator called for.. I did this to get longer smoke time without adding charcoal. But the results can give more heat to a larger cook chamber and this is where the heat shield will help control the temperature. Another added bonus is more metal to absorb and radiate the heat making it easier to control temp.

I hope I'm not rambling but I thought about this way more than I worked on it.

On your question about dividing the tank, I think it is doable but you would need dampers to control the heat - smoke flow through the smoke chamber. I think you would have to damp firebox to cook chamber as well as the smoke stacks and work them to keep it even. And 41" is a deep cook chamber. For a one sided smoker that can be over come with stout pull out grills. but you're still working a considerable distance from the edge.

I see Dave wrote your dimensions as 41" diameter and 15' 6" long. That is one huge tank for a smoker.

I had a 2000 gal. tank - 48" diameter, 20' long 3/8" wall, that I thought long and hard about building, but decided against it.  Ahh what could have been. I think I would have needed a tractor trailer to mount it.

MHO is a single center fired smoker, but I might be too wedded to this idea.

Dave


----------



## west tex smoker (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks Dragon, I agree. I think this is doable, and if not then I will have failed in style, but I think it will work.  Here is a picture of the two tanks that I have.  I will admit I have been walking in the clouds a bit with all of this with some big dreams.  I am starting to come back down to earth.  I think what I will do is use part of one for the firebox on the other, and I like the idea of the center fired.

As a matter of fact I have just recently acquired some pictures that I will post on here when I get home.  They are of a pit that is every bit 35 or 40 years old.  It is a long tank that is center fired with the "double reverse" plate and the stack directly in the middle.  I knew the man who built and cooked on this pit.  He used it for years for large gatherings up until he passed away about 10 years ago.  He loved the thing and it was built on the same principle that we are talking about, but done a lot of years ago.  It has a great story behind it that I will share along with the picture.

These are mine and that is the trailer that it will live on.


----------



## maple sticks (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## gary s (Feb 20, 2015)

WoW !!!!


----------



## dragons breath (Feb 20, 2015)

Awesome!

If you can't run with the big dogs - stay on the porch.

Looking forward to the story and pic.

Dave


----------



## west tex smoker (Feb 20, 2015)

Here is a link to another thread with the photos and story of an old pit. Enjoy....



http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/178966/blast-from-the-past#post_1318793


----------



## west tex smoker (Feb 24, 2015)

Dragons Breath said:


> hey west tex.  Thought I would put my 2 cents in. I've built a couple of center fired and learned a couple of things. They use your fire more efficiently but my first build (a 250 gal.) has uneven heat .I ran the reverse flow plate down hill like some of the other RF smokers and on a center fired this causes the smoker to be hotter on the uphill side, and of course the center was hotter than either side.
> 
> On the second build (a 300 gal.) I welded the reverse flow plate level and added a heat shield (1/4" plate) between the firebox and the reverse flow plate. This smoker holds temperature amazingly close all across the cook chamber. That being said for my purposes I think a 500 gal would be optimal for my use. I need more cooking area like yourself, but a 1000 gal. smoker stretches all the parameters. With my results I'm confident a 500 gal. would work. I used 6" schd. 10 pipe for the chimney at the height required by the calculator. It was either Dave or Gary or both that added when you get to 6" size pipe or larger for the smoke stack the calculator isn't quite correct. And in practice I have found this to be true. There is less friction and more draw. With the 300 after obtaining temp. I actually have to close the air dampers to the fire box and half way shut the damper on top of the smoke stack. And then it just percolates along. Last Nov. I cooked over 100 turkeys over two days! I hope this helps.
> 
> Dave


Hey Dave,

Reading this again I was wondering if you have any pics or maybe a drawn concept of your 300 gal build.  Mostly the portion stated above "I welded the reverse flow plate level and added a heat shield (1/4" plate) between the firebox and the reverse flow plate".  I'm just trying to draw up some plans and I am considering different options that may help specifically with the over heating issue.

Thanks Richard


----------



## gary s (Feb 24, 2015)

Good advice I remember Dragon's build  pretty cool smoker

Gary


----------



## dragons breath (Feb 24, 2015)

hello west tex. 

I looked at the picture of the old smoker and it should be put back into service. I hope he gets her back smoking.

Here's a picture of the heat shield and you can just see the damper between the firebox and cook chamber also.













IMG_8077.JPG



__ dragons breath
__ Feb 24, 2015






I made the heat shield a couple of inches short of the firebox all the way around. I figured to let a little heat through. I'm not sure if this is necessary because after the metal heats up everything is hot anyway.

Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## west tex smoker (Feb 24, 2015)

Thank you that does help set it straight in my mind


----------



## gary s (Feb 24, 2015)

Good information and picture Dave

Gary


----------

